# Le Plongeoir Restaurant, Nice, France



## Huaqero (Sep 14, 2020)

I went for some streetviewing today in Nice. I had seen a nice photo of a peculiar restaurant on top of a rock there...


​It is *'Le Plongeoir'*, meaning 'the diving board' and as you can see there are diving boards on its far side. Click the link for its website.

_"At the end of the nineteenth century a stylish fishing boat was secured on the rock. During “La Belle Époque”, guests could eat and drink tea perched six metres above the waves. This restaurant, connected by a walkway to a charming gazebo typical of that era on the French Riviera, soon became emblematic of the city of Nice.
Following damage to the fishing vessel, architect René Livieri was commissioned in 1941 to bring a new lease of life to the site, giving rise to the Diving Boards on the seaward side with a beach restaurant replacing the gazebo.
Many years later, following the closure of the beach restaurant, the Diving Boards were abandoned but kept a special place in the hearts of the people of Nice and its silhouette still remained part of the cultural heritage of the city.
Today, the restaurant Le Plongeoir strives to bring new life to this amazing location whilst respecting its history and enhancing its natural charm."_

On another site, a _wooden_ pavilion is mentioned and shown, built on a second rock between our restaurant and the land.

​"

_"The history of this particular open-air restaurant started in 1862. A simple wooden pavilion was built there for the ‘Niçois’ to feast on seafood. Being very successful, the wooden pavilion was replaced by a real restaurant in 1867.
Two rocks were connected with walkways. On the first rock a “Kiosk” was constructed and on the second rock, six meters above the sea, a fishing boat (l’Inflexible) was placed. ...
n 1941 the boat disappeared and made way for a diving board: the diving board (Le Plongeoir) by the sea. Built by architect René Livieri (1908-1995). The Art Deco-style diving board still stands proudly above the waves and has become a reference of modern architecture.
Over time, many restaurants resided on the site but eventually the outdated kiosk was abandoned and marine erosion completed the destruction."_

So, one site mentions a gazebo and the other one mentions a wooden pavillion. We have pictures of both, here is the gazebo one:


And, they have inserted this photo in the Google Maps page of the restaurant:


But, this one looks/is CGI while it obviously is the right part of the photo above it.
They either photoshoped the cgi one on an actual old photo, or they created the cgi out of the old one.

Let's magnify the gazebo ...


_A winged statue on top. And dragons/griffins all around. Hmmm, our familiar Old World decorations._
Did this gazebo ever exist? Is it just an artistic impression of the cgi artist? Was it introduced as a digital marking of the site? 

And, on ... bottom of all it, it is the rocks themselves. Are they just rocks or ruined structures?
Where the stones placed to support the rock and a platform above it, or they existed before?
Nothing about the rocks or a possible older structure on them is mentioned anywhere.




I'll try to search more about this restaurant, it has already intrigued me about a different kind of spin-off, too; no more time for today, though.
Does anyone know anything more about it?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2020-06-22 16:45:24Reaction Score: 7


im just jealous that you get to go street viewing in Nice...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-06-22 16:49:04Reaction Score: 5


The thing that stands there now looks like complete shit. I hate the minimalist, ugly style that covers the current world like a plague.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-06-22 17:25:27Reaction Score: 0




Onijunbei said:


> im just jealous that you get to go street viewing in Nice...


True, but sometimes I overdo it and my carpal tunnel aches...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-06-22 17:35:52Reaction Score: 1


The stone walls on the rocks under that horse shit abomination and the boat look curious to me now that I've noticed them. It looks like there's concrete on both rocks too even in older photographs unless I'm mistaken. How much of the formations are natural I wonder? And how old is the concrete?


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-06-22 17:42:46Reaction Score: 1


It was way cooler as a sailboat.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-06-22 17:46:44Reaction Score: 1




RedFox said:


> The stone walls on the rocks under that horse shit abomination and the boat look curious to me now that I've noticed them. It looks like there's concrete on both rocks too even in older photographs unless I'm mistaken. How much of the formations are natural I wonder? And how old is the concrete?


Note that in the very close area there is a cave with prehistoric human findings (Cave of Lazaret) and a museum with shitty art (old world building cover-ups). I have no idea how or if these are connected, but this is always a surprise game we are playing here, isn't it?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-06-22 18:05:11Reaction Score: 8


Postcards from here


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VeritasDate: 2020-06-22 19:09:23Reaction Score: 6


On the postcard pictures, it looks like the smaller wooden structure is inside the other.  If this is true then why does the print ones not show this ?     Instead it shows people using it as a 2 story  open observation structure. Deliberate exclusion? why? Maybe the pics of the wooden one was after they removed the outer part?
Also the mast and ship, is it more than just for show at a restaurant?  This article has some ideas that it could be. Energy technologies of the past. Crimean war.

Here on this pic from the site  it shows masts on star fort type fortifications.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-06-22 20:01:19Reaction Score: 1




Veritas said:


> Deliberate exclusion? why?


Artistic licence?


Veritas said:


> Here on this pic from the site it shows masts on star fort type fortifications.


Semaphore system.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-06-22 21:02:45Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Postcards from here
> View attachment 47927
> View attachment 47928
> View attachment 47929
> View attachment 47930


Excellent finds! The grecoromano of the hotel nearby has also been removed or covered.

------------------------------------------------------
And, here is the spin-off I mentioned above >
Indo-European Adulterers


----------

